# SPAM



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Surely something can be done about this daily onslaught...

Can't the registration procedure be made more secure/harder, as never seen a forum get hammered quite as much as this one does

:?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

is it related to the Google ad banners?


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Was just thinking the same these people post more rubbish than me!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

How do we deal with the user accounts of these spammers as the same names keep recurring....

Do we delete them and they recreate them? Would it be better to just ban those names? Or change the password on those accounts? :?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

phodge said:


> How do we deal with the user accounts of these spammers as the same names keep recurring....
> 
> Do we delete them and they recreate them? Would it be better to just ban those names? Or change the password on those accounts? :?


most spam is generated by programs, we do delete posts and the users and in persistant cases con block the IP addresses they come from

it has been a nightmare this last few days, i must have deleted over 40 posts in the past 24 hours :x


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Ikon66 said:


> most spam is generated by programs


Thought the Confirmation Code was suppose to stop these?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

T3RBO said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > most spam is generated by programs
> ...


that's the problem, we don't have one :x


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Can we get one?

Is there one in the latest version of the software that was mentioned a few days ago?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Ikon66 said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Ikon66 said:
> ...


We do... went through registration earlier to check


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> We do... went through registration earlier to check


he's the spammer! get him!!!!!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Ikon66 said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Ikon66 said:
> ...


We most certainly do.

Problem is they are bypassing the official registration process and just "injecting" themselves as a new user directly.

There is a newer version of the forum software which we will be updating to at some point which will again help this problem. But it takes time to test new versions with this site before upgrading to them.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

quote="T3RBO"]


Ikon66 said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Ikon66 said:
> ...


We do... went through registration earlier to check[/quote]

sorry misunderstood what you meant, i thought you were talking about a check code, ie. type in a verification codewhen registering. this is really what the forum needs


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Ikon66 said:


> type in a verification code when registering. this is really what the forum needs


We do!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

yikes, never knew we had that, must have been added since 2003 :roll: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Just had a spammer on the MK TTOC meet in the events section, they are infiltrating everywhere :-(

Charlie


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

ridiculous amount on here.

Far more than there should be. What's going on?


----------



## mistersixpot (Dec 7, 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=171755


----------



## mistersixpot (Dec 7, 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=171745


----------



## mistersixpot (Dec 7, 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=171745


----------



## mistersixpot (Dec 7, 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=171743


----------



## mistersixpot (Dec 7, 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=171747


----------



## mistersixpot (Dec 7, 2009)

i'm drunk and bored of the spammer


----------

